# Γηράσκω αεί ... κοκομπλοκαριζόμενος



## nickel (May 24, 2008)

Ε ναι, δεν το ήξερα το κοκομπλόκο («Συνώνυμο της εμπλοκής. Όταν κάτι δεν λειτουργεί» σύμφωνα με το slang.gr, σε ένα από τα 600 ευρήματα της λέξης). Το παρακάτω άρθρο από τον Ελεύθερο Τύπο, με τίτλο _Gmt έπαθα κοκομπλόκο!_, διαβάζεται σε συνδυασμό με το Txtng is gr8 4 language.

To κείμενο που ακολουθεί είναι ένα γνήσιο δείγμα του τρόπου με τον οποίο επικοινωνούν σήμερα οι νέοι ηλικίας, ας πούμε, από 15 έως 25 χρόνων, καμιά φορά και παραπάνω.

Συντετμημένες μορφές αγγλικών λέξεων, περίεργα «ακρωνύμια» ελληνικών φράσεων με λατινικά στοιχεία, ιδιωματισμοί, λεξιπλαστικές εμπνεύσεις της στιγμής, ηχοποίητες αποδόσεις νοημάτων, αντωνυμίες και συλλαβές που γράφονται με το ηχητικό αντίστοιχο ενός αγγλικού γράμματος ή αριθμού.

Κάποιες από τις λέξεις αυτές προέρχονται από τον προφορικό λόγο, άλλες απλώς καταλήγουν να χρησιμοποιούνται και σε αυτόν. Οι περισσότερες, όμως, φαίνεται να είναι δημιουργήματα της ηλεκτρονικής επικοινωνίας.

Δημιουργημένες να χωράνε στη στενή οθόνη του κινητού τηλεφώνου, κομμένες και ραμμένες ώστε οι λέξεις των δύο SMS να στριμωχτούν σε ένα και έτσι η χρέωσή του να μην πάει από τα 0,25 στα 0,50 λεπτά.

Έτσι, το «τέλος πάντων», που η ασυμβατότητα μερικών λειτουργικών προγραμμάτων το μετέτρεψε πριν από λίγα χρόνια σε «telos panton», εύκολα κατέληξε να γίνει «tespa». Με τα ιδιόρρυθμα αυτά «ελληνικά» μπορεί κανείς να τρομάξει, μπορεί όμως και να διασκεδάσει.

Το σίγουρο είναι ότι θα καταλάβει την απόσταση του «αποκλείομαι» από το «τρώω άκυρο», του «περιέρχομαι εις κατάστασιν μέθης» από το «γίνομαι ζαμπόν», του «γέλασα με την καρδιά μου» με το «LοL».

Δεν είναι λίγοι εκείνοι οι -σοβαροί και αξιόλογοι- γλωσσολόγοι που αποσυνδέουν εντελώς τη χρήση ή την κατάχρηση των νέων αυτών κωδίκων επικοινωνίας με κάθε έννοια ή σύμπτωμα λεξιπενίας. Θεωρούν μάλιστα ότι η πρόσφατη απόφαση της Επιτροπής Εξετάσεων να «μεταφράσει» τον Σεφέρη ήταν μια «υπερβολική πρόνοια» του υπουργείου, χωρίς κανένα ερευνητικό έρεισμα του ισχυρισμού ότι η γλώσσα των νέων σήμερα έχει περιοριστεί ή ακρωτηριαστεί.

Ας το καταλάβουμε: Τα παιδιά της εικόνας και του Διαδικτύου γράφουν και διαβάζουν περισσότερο στα SMS, στο MSN, στο facebook, στα chatrooms και τα e-mails. Έχουν ελάχιστο χρόνο αλλά τόνους πληροφοριών να αποθηκεύσουν, να διαχειριστούν και να απορρίψουν.

Το αν δεν καταφέρνουν τα βιβλία τους και το σχολείο τους να κεντρίσουν περισσότερο από το ενδιαφέρον τους, αυτό δεν είναι τόσο δικό τους πρόβλημα. Προς τι λοιπόν τόσο κοκομπλόκο; (LοL).
*
Λεξικό της… νέας ελληνικής*

▪ *Tpt* = τίποτα
▪ *Dld* = δηλαδή
▪ *U2* = you too[/B] = και σε εσένα, επίσης
▪ *Cu later* = see you later[/B] = θα τα πούμε αργότερα
▪ *C u l8r* = see you later[/B] = (ομοίως) θα τα πούμε αργότερα
▪ *Thx* = thanks[/B] = ευχαριστώ
▪ *Omg!* = oh my God![/B] = Ω, Θεέ μου
▪ *Dunno* = do not know[/B] = δεν ξέρω
▪ *Asap* = as soon as possible[/B] = όσο πιο σύντομα μπορείς
▪ *Tespa* = τέλος πάντων
▪ *Btw* = by the way[/B] = παρεμπιπτόντως, μιας και το έφερε η κουβέντα
▪ *Gmt* = γαμώτο
▪ *Anyway* = τέλος πάντων
▪ *Htls* = hotels[/B] = ξενοδοχεία
▪ *R u there?* = are you there?[/B] = είσαι εδώ;
▪ *Xxxx* = φιλάκια
▪ *LoL* = πολλά γέλια
▪ *Prls* = τις προάλλες
▪ *Μπου χου* = έκφραση / επιφώνημα που χρησιμοποιείται για να υποδείξει τον κλαυθμό
▪ *Ζαμπόν* = μεθυσμένος
▪ *Χρέπι* = (ομοίως) μεθυσμένος, αυτός που παρεκτρέπεται κατόπιν μέθης
▪ *Καγκούρι (απαντάται και ως «Κάγκουρας»)* = ο άξεστος, ενδυματολογικά κιτς και με ροπή στην επιδειξιομανία. Ο τύπος, ας πούμε, που οδηγεί «χαμηλωμένο» αυτοκίνητο με φυμέ τζάμια και τη μουσική στη διαπασών.
▪ *Πήζω* = είμαι πολυάσχολος, έχω πολλή δουλειά
▪ *Κοκομπλόκο* = έμεινα άναυδος, άφωνος, σάστισα, μπερδεύτηκα
▪ *Δεν την παλεύω* = η έκπληξη, δεν μπορώ άλλο, δεν αντέχω
▪ *Τρώω άκυρο* = αποκλείομαι, ακυρώνομαι
▪ *Το ’χω* = μπορώ, εμπίπτει στις ικανότητές μου.
▪ *Τα μελέ* = τα λέμε


----------



## sarant (May 25, 2008)

Συγνώμη, αλλά εσύ που έχεις και παιδιά τσηλικίας, γιατί δεν ελέγχεις αν οι λέξεις αυτές είναι όντως γνωστές ή αν τις ξέρει μόνο στενός κύκλος;


----------



## andy (May 25, 2008)

sarant said:


> Συγνώμη, αλλά εσύ που έχεις και παιδιά τσηλικίας, γιατί δεν ελέγχεις αν οι λέξεις αυτές είναι όντως γνωστές ή αν τις ξέρει μόνο στενός κύκλος;



Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι πλην ελαχίστων εξαιρέσεων (π.χ. το κοκομπλόκο που πρώτη φορά ακούω) όλα τα υπόλοιπα τα χρησιμοποιούμε ευρέως, και όχι μόνο σε sms και chat.
Και λέμε κι άλλα, όπως το "έφαγα πακέτο, πακετώθηκα" (pkt για συντομία), που σημαίνει "την πάτησα", το "χώσιμο, με έχωσαν" (χωσέ) με την έννοια "μου φόρτωσαν πολλή δουλειά, δυσάρεστα καθήκοντα" ή το "μανίκι" που μεταφράζεται ως "πωπω, δύσκολη κατάσταση στην οποία βρίσκεσαι, φίλε μου!"

_-Τι θα κάνεις την Κυριακή;
-Άσε, με χώσανε οι δικοί μου να τους πάω στη θεία Ευθαλία στο Λουτράκι.
-Πακέτο!
-Ναι, άσε, μεγάλο μανίκι... 
_


----------



## crystal (May 25, 2008)

Συμφωνώ. Κι εγώ δεν ήξερα το κοκομπλόκο, αλλά όλα τα υπόλοιπα... τα 'χω. 
Η λίστα, όμως, μου φαίνεται λίγο μπερδεμένη. Οι πρώτες είκοσι «λέξεις» είναι συντομογραφίες που υιοθετήθηκαν για συντομία και για οικονομία χώρου στα sms, τα chat και το msn. Θα γράψεις 'tpt' και 'asap' σε μήνυμα για να γλιτώσεις χαρακτήρες, αλλά δεν θα πεις 'ασαπ' την ώρα που συζητάς με τους φίλους σου (με εξαίρεση το omg - διαβάζεται ομιτζι ). Οι υπόλοιπες είναι νεολογισμοί που χρησιμοποιούνται γενικώς - κι αν με ρωτήσετε, δεν βλέπω καμία λεξιπενία στη χρήση των νεολογισμών, περισσότερο εφευρετικότητα διακρίνω. 
Αν θέλετε, πολύ ευχαρίστως να το εμπλουτίσουμε. :}


----------



## zephyrous (May 25, 2008)

Ειρήνη, η εφευρετικότητα είναι δημιουργικό στοιχείο της γλώσσας. Θα μπορούσαμε να μιλάμε για νεολογισμούς που ανοίγουν το δρόμο για να εξελιχθεί η γλώσσα και να γίνει πιο ευέλικτη. Δυστυχώς, εδώ μιλάμε για μεταμοντέρνες κωδικοποιημένες, βαριεστημένες και εξυπνακίστικες συντομογραφίες που μόνο κακό μπορούν να κάνουν. Από την άλλη, ο αντίλογος θα ήταν: αφού έτσι συνεννοούνται πιο εύκολα, ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου;
Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι, αν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι προσπαθήσουν να γράψουν κάτι ή να συζητήσουν για κάτι, χρησιμοποιούν ένα υβρίδιο από ελληνικά μισόλογα, κουλ εκφράσεις, αγγλική slang και συντομογραφίες. Αν ζούσε ο Μορς σήμερα, θα είχε αυτοκτονήσει.


----------



## Porkcastle (May 25, 2008)

andy said:


> Και λέμε κι άλλα, όπως το "έφαγα πακέτο, πακετώθηκα" (pkt για συντομία), που σημαίνει "την πάτησα"...



Να προσθέσω στο "πακετάκι" και το άρτι αφιχθέν συνώνυμο "Ωραία φέτα".

_"-Τα 'μαθες; Πρέπει μέχρι τις 10 Ιουνίου να έχουμε παραδώσει 3 εργασίες.
-Μάλιστα. Ωραία φέτα, συνάδελφοι..."_


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2008)

Το κείμενο δεν αναρτήθηκε για την ειδική αξία του. Είναι ένα προχειρογραμμένο δημοσιογραφικό κείμενο που ανακατεύει μήλα με γεώμηλα. Αντέδρασα στην επικαιρική αξία του (δηλαδή, αφού το είδα δημοσιευμένο, θεώρησα υποχρέωσή μου να το πω) και κυρίως σε έναν όρο που βρήκα να κυκλοφορεί αλλά δεν είχε περάσει ούτε από απόσταση από το αφτί ή το μάτι μου.

Δυστυχώς (ή ευτυχώς), συνονόματε, τα παιδιά μου δεν τα πάνε καθόλου καλά με την αργκό. Όχι μόνο δεν τη μιλάνε, αλλά και πολλές φορές δεν μπορούν να απαντήσουν σε απορίες μου (κάτι λίγα πράγματα έμαθα στις σχολικές τους μέρες, π.χ. «φέτες» για τις ασχημούλες). Γνωρίζουν, ωστόσο, και χρησιμοποιούν τις συντομεύσεις.

Θα επανέλθω αφού καλοσκεφτώ αυτά που γράφει ο κ. Καργάκος (που μπήκε υποκλέπτοντας το ψευδώνυμο zephyrous), για να δω πού έχει δίκιο και πού άδικο, αν υπερβάλλει ή όχι.

Προς το παρόν, να ομολογήσω ότι θα αισθανόμουν πλουσιότερος αν μπορούσαμε να μαζέψουμε εδώ (γιατί ήδη υπάρχουν πλείστες όσες στο slang.gr) τις λέξεις και τις εκφράσεις (όχι τις αγγλικές βραχυγραφίες) που φαίνεται να έχουν καθιερωθεί τόσο ώστε να πρέπει πια να τις συμπεριλάβει ένα μη ειδικό λεξικό. Αυτές που πιστεύουμε ότι αναγνωρίζουν λίγο-πολύ οι περισσότεροι νέοι, ακόμα κι αν δεν τις χρησιμοποιούν οι ίδιοι. Στο πλαίσιο ενός προγράμματος με τίτλο «1001 λέξεις που πρέπει οπωσδήποτε να μάθω πριν εγκαταλείψω τον μάταιο τούτο κόσμο».


----------



## crystal (May 25, 2008)

Γιάννη, διαφωνώ. Γι αυτό και έκανα το διαχωρισμό στην παραπάνω λίστα.
Οι συντομογραφίες (βλέπω να) χρησιμοποιούνται σε συγκεκριμένα περιβάλλοντα για να εξυπηρετήσουν κάποιους σκοπούς - συντομία, οικονομία χώρου, τα είπα και πιο πάνω. Το ότι η ξαδέρφη μου που δίνει πανελλήνιες μου απάντησε στο μήνυμα για καλή επιτυχία 'thnx agapi m, steile m plz k to til t nikoy, thelo n t rtso kati' (πιστή αντιγραφή!) δεν σημαίνει ότι δεν μπορεί να μιλήσει αλλιώς (για την ακρίβεια, τις ήξερε όλες τις λέξεις στο κείμενο του Σεφέρη :) ). 
Σε ό,τι αφορά τους νεολογισμούς, με ποιο κριτήριο διαχωρίζουμε αυτούς που ανοίγουν το δρόμο για ευελιξία στη γλώσσα από αυτούς που της κάνουν κακό;


----------



## andy (May 25, 2008)

Εγώ λέω ότι όποιος θέλει να γράφει και να μιλάει σωστά ελληνικά, θα το κάνει ακόμα κι αν χρησιμοποιεί συντομογραφίες στα sms του και νεολογισμούς όταν μιλάει με τους φίλους του. Το πρόβλημα δεν είναι η συγκεκριμένη μορφή της γλώσσας που ναι, δημιουργήθηκε για λόγους συντομίας, αλλά το γεγονός (μεταξύ άλλων) ότι τα παιδιά δεν διαβάζουν βιβλία, δεν διαβάζουν εφημερίδες, και ενημερώνονται από την τηλεόραση όπου η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιείται είναι λανθασμένη, αποτελείται από 100 παγιωμένους όρους, και όλα τα γνωστά λοιπά προβλήματα. Αλλά αυτό είναι άλλο καπέλο.

Νίκο Λ., κάτι δεν κατάλαβες καλά. Οι ασχημούλες δεν είναι φέτες, είναι σαύρες. Φέτες είναι τα παλικάρια που σηκώνουν βάρη και έχουν γυμνασμένους κοιλιακούς και μηδενικό ποσοστό λίπους στο σώμα τους.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2008)

andy said:


> Οι ασχημούλες δεν είναι φέτες, είναι σαύρες. Φέτες είναι τα παλικάρια που σηκώνουν βάρη και έχουν γυμνασμένους κοιλιακούς και μηδενικό ποσοστό λίπους στο σώμα τους.


Κλασικοί όροι. Τους ξέρω και τους δύο, και είναι σωστά λημματογραφημένοι στο slang.gr, _φέτα_ και _φέτες_. Οι «σαύρες» δεν ανήκουν ακόμα στο λεξιλόγιό μου.

τα παιδιά δεν διαβάζουν βιβλία, δεν διαβάζουν εφημερίδες, και ενημερώνονται από την τηλεόραση
Με υπογράμμιση αυτό. Και για να ακριβολογήσουμε: διαβάζουν λιγότερα βιβλία και εφημερίδες, και ενημερώνονται πια από την τηλεόραση.
Γιατί πάντα λέγαμε ότι δεν διαβάζουν αρκετά οι νέοι, πάντοτε μιλούσαν για τη λεξιπενία των νέων (έλεγε ο κάθε πενηντάρης, ξεχνώντας πόσο λιγότερα ήξερε τριάντα χρόνια πριν), αλλά και πάντοτε υπάρχουν οι νέοι που θα σε εκπλήξουν με το εύρος των γνώσεών τους και τον άψογο χειρισμό της γλώσσας.


----------



## zephyrous (May 25, 2008)

Ειρήνη, χαρακτηριστική δυνατότητα (μία από τις πολλές) ενός δημιουργικού νεολογισμού (σε επίπεδο λέξης, τουλάχιστον) είναι η επέκτασή του σε παράγωγες λέξεις. Δηλαδή, η λέξη "αναγώγιμος" μπορεί να δημιουργήσει παράγωγα με δυνατότητα *αποδεκτής* χρήσης. Τι παράγωγα μπορεί να δημιουργήσει το κοκομπλόκο; Κοκομπλοκαρισμένος, κοκομπλοκαρισμότητα, κοκοξεμπλοκάρισμα;


----------



## zephyrous (May 25, 2008)

> Σε ό,τι αφορά τους νεολογισμούς, με ποιο κριτήριο διαχωρίζουμε αυτούς που ανοίγουν το δρόμο για ευελιξία στη γλώσσα από αυτούς που της κάνουν κακό;



Το ζήτημα δεν είναι να διαχωρίσουμε τους νεολογισμούς με βάση διάφορα κριτήρια (καλοί και κακοί, προοδευτικοί και οπισθοδρομικοί, εύστοχοι και άστοχοι, δημιουργικοί και μη). Το βασικότερο ζήτημα είναι να (προσδι)ορίσουμε την έννοια του νεολογισμού. Ο Rey επισημαίνει ότι ο νεολογισμός είναι "pseudo-concept", για δύο λόγους: αφενός, τα κριτήρια είναι σχετικά και υποκειμενικά• αφετέρου, βασίζεται περισσότερο σε μια *αίσθηση καινοτομίας* παρά στην ίδια την καινοτομία.
Με άλλα λόγια, μην σπεύσουμε να κατατάξουμε όλες αυτές τις μεταμοντέρνες αηδίες στην κατηγορία των νεολογισμών. Υπάρχουν κι άλλα κριτήρια πέρα από την "πρώτη εμφάνιση" ή τη "διαδεδομένη χρήση".


----------



## Count Baltar (May 25, 2008)

nickel said:


> ▪ *Πήζω* = είμαι πολυάσχολος, έχω πολλή δουλειά
> ▪ *Δεν την παλεύω* = η έκπληξη, δεν μπορώ άλλο, δεν αντέχω
> ▪ *Τρώω άκυρο* = αποκλείομαι, ακυρώνομαι
> ▪ *Το ’χω* = μπορώ, εμπίπτει στις ικανότητές μου.



Συγγνώμη, ρε παιδιά, αλλά είμαι σαρανταδυό χρονώνε, και τα παραπάνω μου φαίνεται ότι τα ακούω τουλάχιστον καμιά 15αριά χρόνια τώρα. Το "πήζω" ειδικά το θυμάμαι από την εποχή του πανεπιστημίου, άρα βάλε 20 χρόνια γεμάτα και βάλε.

@andy: ο 16χρονος βαφτισιμιός μου προκρίνει τις "φέτες" με την έννοια αυτού που εμείς ξέραμε ως "μπάζο"*. Τις σαύρες τις αγνοεί παντελώς. 

*Ρε παίδες, κάθε εποχή είχε τα δικά της...


----------



## Porkcastle (May 25, 2008)

Ακριβώς, κάθε εποχή έχει τα δικά της. Πολλές φορές συμβαίνει οι διάφορες εκφράσεις να επανέρχονται μετά από λήθαργο ετών.

(Το κοκομπλόκο πάντως παίζει εδώ και πολλά χρόνια, το θυμάμαι από τότε που τέλειωνα το λύκειο. Ανήκε στην ίδια φουρνιά με τα μπερδεγουέι κλπ.)


----------



## Count Baltar (May 25, 2008)

Α, μπερδεγουέι, "σαύρες" λέγανε για --ένα μικρό ομολογουμένως χρονικό διάστημα-- τους νέους φαντάρους εκεί γύρω στο 93-94. Κι αυτό επειδή εκείνες οι σειρές ήταν οι πρώτες στις οποίες χορηγήθηκε στολή παραλλαγής αντί για την κλασσική, ως τότε, φαιοπράσινη στολή αγγαρείας, με αποτέλεσμα οι πάλιουρες να βλέπουν μπροστά τους αντί για ψάρια, σαυροειδή.


----------



## nickel (May 25, 2008)

Σημείωση: Μην κρίνετε το δημοσιογραφικό γονατογράφημα* σαν να ήταν έργο γλωσσολόγων. Και όταν λέω να δούμε ποιες λέξεις / σημασίες πρέπει να μπουν στα λεξικά, το «πήζω (στη δουλειά)» έχει μπαγιατέψει πια εκεί μέσα.

* Δεν είναι δικός μου ο νεολογισμός.


----------



## peacock (May 25, 2008)

Μνμ = μήνυμα (το χρησιμοποιώ κι εγώ στο κινητό).

Για τις "φέτες" ξέρω το "μπήκα φέτες στη στροφή", δηλαδή έστριψα με πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα.

Διεθνές πια το φαινόμενο, το βλέπω και σε μηνύματα που μου στέλνουν ιταλόφωνοι και ισπανόφωνοι φίλοι μου.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=79346


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2008)

crystal said:


> Θα γράψεις 'tpt' και 'asap' σε μήνυμα για να γλιτώσεις χαρακτήρες, αλλά δεν θα πεις 'ασαπ' την ώρα που συζητάς με τους φίλους σου (με εξαίρεση το omg - διαβάζεται ομιτζι ).


Φυσικά και θα πεις "ασάπ" αν είσαι στρατόκαυλος στις ένοπλες δυνάμεις.

Επίσης θα πεις "τζιτιπί" (για το GTP) που πά' να πει "ευτελές, άχρηστο". Εκεί πιστεύω ότι η εκφορά του αρκτικόλεξου βολεύει σε σύγκριση με την ψιλοταμπού πλήρη έκφραση (Gia Ton Poutso), ενώ το ίδιο δεν ισχύει για το παράλληλο GTB (Gia Ta Baza) το οποίο σπάνια εκφέρεται ως αρκτικόλεξο.



nickel said:


> Κλασικοί όροι. Τους ξέρω και τους δύο, και είναι σωστά λημματογραφημένοι στο slang.gr, _φέτα_ και _φέτες_. Οι «σαύρες» δεν ανήκουν ακόμα στο λεξιλόγιό μου.


Ίσως φταίει και η δική μας ηλικία, Νίκο, που αγνοούμε τις σαύρες - δεν έχουμε την πολυτέλεια να είμαστε και πολύ επιλεκτικοί. 

Αντίθετα, όλοι οι καυλόγκαζοι που σεβόμαστε τον εαυτό μας λέμε "σαύρα" και "σαυρίδι" για το χαμηλωμένο αμάξι.



peacock said:


> Για τις "φέτες" ξέρω το "μπήκα φέτες στη στροφή", δηλαδή έστριψα με πολύ μεγάλη ταχύτητα.


Στη στροφή μπαίνεις "φέτα" (ενικός):
_μπαίνω στις στροφές φέτα και βγαίνω τρίμματα_


----------



## cythere (May 26, 2008)

Zazula said:


> Αντίθετα, όλοι οι καυλόγκαζοι που σεβόμαστε τον εαυτό μας λέμε "σαύρα" και "σαυρίδι" για το χαμηλωμένο αμάξι.


 
Τα χαμηλωμένα αυτοκίνητα με μπουριά, φιμέ τζάμια, τσίτα μπουζουκοράπ μουσική και, ενίοτε, neon φώτα, εγώ τα ξέρω ως σπατανέικα, από την περιοχή Σπάτα, όπου "ενδημούν"!
Σπατάνι είναι ο οδηγός του σπατανέικου αυτοκινήτου.
Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, ο όρος καθιερώθηκε γύρω στο 1996 στην Αγ. Παρασκευή, όπου γινόταν (κι ακόμα γίνεται) η επέλαση των σπαταναίων στις καφ(ρ)ετέριες της περιοχής!


----------



## Zazula (May 26, 2008)

Μιλάμε για εντελώς διαφορετική συνομοταξία. :)

Επίσης οι καυλόγκαζοι μαζεύονται γύρω από το άρτι τροποποιηθέν εργαλείο (κοντά ελατήρια, σκληρά αμορτισέρ, θεόχοντρες ζανφόρ και άλλα πολεμικά εξαρτήματα) και, πιέζοντας με όλο το βάρος του σώματός τους πάνω από τους μπροστινούς τροχούς της σαύρας της λακόστ, αλαλάζουν "*τραπέζι* το θηρίο" (εννοώντας ότι, όπως ένα τραπέζι δεν υποχωρεί όταν το πατάς πάνω από ένα πόδι του, έτσι κι αυτό τόσο σκληρή ανάρτηση έχει).


----------



## Count Baltar (May 26, 2008)

cythere said:


> Τα χαμηλωμένα αυτοκίνητα με μπουριά, φιμέ τζάμια, τσίτα μπουζουκοράπ  *Γιούροτρας ή ορίτζιναλ σκυλέ* μουσική και, ενίοτε, neon φώτα, εγώ τα ξέρω ως σπατανέικα *τζάγκικα*, από την περιοχή Σπάτα *τους τζάγκους*, όπου "ενδημούν" *είδος που ενδημούσε στο Μενίδι στις αρχές των 80ς*!
> Σπατάνι είναι ο οδηγός του σπατανέικου αυτοκινήτου.
> Απ' ό,τι θυμάμαι, ο όρος καθιερώθηκε γύρω στο 1996 *1981 *στην Αγ. Παρασκευή Νέα Φιλαδέλφεια, όπου γινόταν (κι ακόμα γίνεται) η επέλαση των σπαταναίων *τζάγκων *στις καφ(ρ)ετέριες της περιοχής!


Προτού μου την πέσετε πάλι ότι δεν έχετε ποτέ ακούσει αυτή τη φράση, διαβάστε ξανά το παραπάνω μοντιφάιντ κουότ.


----------



## sarant (May 26, 2008)

Για τα tpt, gtp, asap, κτλ. και τη σχέση τους με την Άλωση της Πόλης (που πλησιάζει κι η επέτειο),
εκλεκτός φίλος έστειλε σημείωμα που με χαρά δημοσίεψα:
http://www.sarantakos.com/language/polh.html


----------



## Zazula (May 27, 2008)

> .
> Οι τύποι αυτοί, μάλιστα, κλίνονται έτσι συμπτυγμένα σε όλες τις πτώσεις (ανους = ανθρώπους) ή δίνουν παράγωγα (ανινος = ανθρώπινος).


Για τις συντμήσεις με πλήρες κλιτικό σύστημα να προσθέσω ότι στην ΠΑ λέμε και γράφουμε: _το άφος, του άφους, τα άφη, των αφών_ (εννοώντας το _αεροσκάφος_).


----------



## Zazula (May 29, 2008)

Να προσθέσω ότι τα αρκτικόλεξα βολεύουν απείρως (όπως άλλωστε είχα ήδη αφήσει να εννοηθεί με το τζιτιπί) για φράσεις που περιέχουν λέξεις-ταμπού ή βωμολοχίες. Σήμερα, για παράδειγμα, άκουσα να λέγεται το "ταυ κάπα εννέα", και να γράφεται το *τκ9* (ή *τ.κ.9*), το οποίο έχει χρήση επιφωνηματική αλλά και επιρρηματικού ή/και επιθετικού προσδιορισμού, αντιστοιχώντας στη φράση "του κώλου τα εννιάμερα".


----------



## nickel (May 2, 2010)

Θυμούνται κάθε τόσο αυτές τις βραχυγραφίες και ίσως κάποιοι θέλουν να ενημερώνονται. Ομολογώ ότι αν έπαιρνα κάποιο μήνυμα με τη βραχυγραφία _gmta_, δεν θα πήγαινε ο νους μου στο _Great minds think alike_. (Ο ένας από τους δύο ανήκει στα _dirty minds_.)

Πλήρες κείμενο στην Ε»

Εικόνα (πατήστε)


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

Αν το gmta σημαίνει Great minds think alike και όχι κάποιο μοντέλο της GM, να προσθέσω το κλασικό gmtym και το ολοταχώς επερχόμενο gmtdnt?
Τι 'ν' τούτ'; Γιά σκεφτείτε λίγο.
Απαντήσεις εδώ (μην κλέβετε):
Γαμώ τα υπουργεία μου!
Γαμώ το ΔΝΤ! ;)


----------



## Zazula (May 2, 2010)

Ξερωγώ, να περιλαμβάνεται το *asap* στα ακρωνύμια που έχουμε χάρη στα social media, είναι σαν να βάζουμε και το ΟΚ... Όσο για το *cu* που αναφέρει, πολλοί γράφουν *cya* (το οποίο cya έχει κι άλλη μια σημασία: Cover Your Ass).


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 2, 2010)

Εγώ απορούσα μήνες πριν αποφασίσω να ρωτήσω τι σημαίνει LOL (laughing out loud). Κι εκεί που νόμιζα ότι είχα προσαρμοστεί, έπεσα πάνω στο ROFLOL (rolling on the floor laughing out loud).

Απροπό, "φέτες" εγώ έχω ακούσει να το λένε εννοώντας "λιώμα (πολύ φτιαγμένος)". Τα άλλα δεν τα ήξερα.


----------



## jglenis (May 2, 2010)

> Δυστυχώς, εδώ μιλάμε για μεταμοντέρνες κωδικοποιημένες, βαριεστημένες και εξυπνακίστικες συντομογραφίες που μόνο κακό μπορούν να κάνουν. Από την άλλη, ο αντίλογος θα ήταν: αφού έτσι συνεννοούνται πιο εύκολα, ποιο είναι το πρόβλημά σου;
> Το πρόβλημά μου είναι ότι, αν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι προσπαθήσουν να γράψουν κάτι ή να συζητήσουν για κάτι, χρησιμοποιούν ένα υβρίδιο από ελληνικά μισόλογα, κουλ εκφράσεις, αγγλική slang και συντομογραφίες. *Αν ζούσε ο Μορς σήμερα, θα είχε αυτοκτονήσει.*



Κι αν δεν έφτανε μέχρι την αυτοκτονία, μάλλον σε ένδειξη διαμαρτυρίας θα άλλαζε το επίθετό του σε Re-Morse...


----------



## Elenia (May 3, 2010)

Κάποτε, μια φίλη μου είπε κάτι που μέχρι σήμερα το θυμάμαι και το πιστεύω...
"Η γλώσσα είναι ένας ζωντανός οργανισμός...", γι' αυτό και μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί η νεολαία μας σήμερα μιλάει έτσι, αλλά και όχι μόνο στην Ελλάδα (θυμάμαι ότι κάτι παρόμοιο έκανα και εγώ στα δέκα... τόσα μου χρόνια). Το κακό δεν είναι ότι μιλάνε σήμερα έτσι τα παιδιά μας (και το έχετε επισημάνει!!), αλλά ότι δεν ενδιαφέρονται να διαβάσουνε, να αποκτήσουν ιδανικά... αλλά δεν φταίνε τα παιδιά, εμείς φταίμε, ο κόσμος τους είναι δικό μας δημιούργημα...


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2014)

...
*33 Cool*** Abbreviations You Should Know (JIC You Didn't Already)*
Hadley Walsh, The Huffington, Post 07/24/2014








BYOB, OMG, and FYI are just soooo yesterday. New abbreviations pop up on social media every second, so it's normal to feel lost and confused about the origin and correct usage of letters like “JIC” (just in case).

So we’re here to help you learn 33 acronyms floating around. Behold, the *DoMA (Dictionary Of Modern Abbreviations)*:
_*
Note:*_ One major difference between the out-of-style acronyms of 10 years ago and the new, hip ones is that acronyms are no longer always used in place of the words they stand for. Instead, the acronym can become a name of the thing it is referencing, for example:



*BAE: Before Anyone Else.* Instead of saying, “My love comes BAE,” one might say, "My BAE and I are staying in tonight." The acronym stands as a complete symbol of what each letter actually stands for. I know, doesn’t make a lotta sense. Just go with it.

_*Now, on to the rest of the list:

*_
*FaTH: First and Truest Husband.* But it doesn’t necessarily refer to one’s actual husband. 
_Ex. “This relationship has been so incredible, you’ll always be my FaTH.”

_
*IRL: In Real Life.* It's usually used to refer to someone you speak to over the Internet but haven’t actually met.
_Ex. "Your blog post was so interesting, I would love to meet you IRL."

_
*TBH: To Be Honest.* This is often said after something controversial.
_Ex. "I just don't really like cupcakes anymore, TBH."

_
*OTP: One True Pairing.* These are two characters that you feel are meant to be together.
_Ex. “Sookie and Eric are my OTP.”

_
*DFTBA: Don’t Forget To Be Awesome.* Popularized by John Green and Brothers Hank, the meaning is self explanatory.
_Ex. “See you later, DFTBA!”

_
*RT: Retweet.* This one's not so new but maybe confusing to non-twitter users. It means someone has essentially reposted your tweet for their followers to see.
_Ex. “RT @personwhotweeted: I love acronyms!”

_
*OAN: On Another Note.* It's mostly used in informal emails.
_Ex. “Hi Grandma! School’s been great, but OAN we’re getting a puppy!”

_
*IMO or IMHO: In My (Humble) Opinion.* This is used usually in the comments section on websites.
_Ex. “I liked this article, but IMO, there should have been more emphasis on why he didn’t get the rose.”

_
*DAE: Does Anyone Else.* It's used to frame a question.
_Ex. “DAE sometimes dip their pasta in ketchup?”

_
*FTW: For The Win.* This one is meant to emphasize the end of a comment, sometimes sarcastic.
_Ex. “It’s pouring out today, wet socks FTW!”

_
*YSK: You Should Know.* Use this to provide context about something you’re posting.
_Ex. “We had a family dinner, and YSK we rarely get together as a family.”

_
*HMU: Hit Me Up.* It's like saying contact me, but with a little flair.
_Ex. “You’re kinda cute…feel free to HMU.”

_
*IANAD: I Am Not A Doctor.* It's almost like a disclaimer if you’re going to say something bordering on medical advice.
_Ex. “IANAD, but wouldn’t doing a juice cleanse slow your metabolism?”

_
*SMH: Shaking My Head.* Said to express disappointment.
_Ex. “You got another fedora?! SMH.”

_
*WDYMBT: What Do You Mean By That? *This ones cool ‘cause its actually a full sentence.
_Ex. “WDYMBT?”

_
*LMK: Let Me Know. *A very relaxed way of asking for information.
_Ex. “Alright if you find it LMK, no rush.”

_
*BTAIM: Be That As It May.* For very specific acronym users to make a formal argument in an informal context. _Ex. “BTAIM, I still need to have the shoes shined.”

_
*ELI5: Explain Like I’m 5 (years old).* This one is often seen on Reddit, and it's used to ask a question about a complex idea.
_Ex. “ELI5, how does gravity work?”

_
*ASL: Age/Sex/Location.* Another oldie, typically used in an anonymous context, often starting an interaction. 
_Ex. “Hey. ASL?”

_
*MTFBWY: May The Force Be With You.* Borrowed from "Star Wars," it's another way of saying good luck.
_Ex. “MTFBWY on your date tonight.”

_
*GTR: Getting Ready.* This one is counter-intuitive 'cause you wouldn’t think "get" and ‘ting’ would be two different words, but alas. 
_Ex. “I’ll be there soon, GTR now.”

_
*FUTAB: Feet Up, Take A Break.* So it’s not just a regular break, its like a really relaxed break. 
_Ex. “One more hour till the weekend, I think I deserve a FUTAB.”

_
*FTFY: Fixed That For You.* This is used in Internet comments to correct the grammar of a person that commented earlier, or can be used to be funny. 
_Ex. “‘Staying up all night will be a great idea!’ ‘Staying up all night will be a horrible idea! FTFY.’”

_
*TL;DR: Too Long;Didn’t Read.* Often written in a comment, if a person doesn't want to read an entire article but has something to say anyway. 
_Ex. “TL/DR but your assessment on which 1D member will launch a solo career first is all wrong.”

_
*TIL: Today I Learned.* It may start a post on Facebook or Reddit, and is used to introduce new information.
_Ex. “TIL people use their whole brain, not just 10%.”

_
*TIFU: Today I Fudged Up.* Often seen on Reddit, it's used to explain that you messed up trying something.
_Ex. “TIFU trying to flirt.”

_
*NSFW: Not Safe For Work.* This signifies that a post or article is typically inappropriate for the workplace.
_Ex. “This video contains nudity, NSFW.”

_
*NSFL: Not Safe For Life.* Alternatively, some things are just gross in general so a post might let you know that before you click.
_Ex. “This photo features dead bugs, NSFL.”

_
*MCM: Man Crush Monday.* Monday is a day to Instagram the man you have a crush on.
_Ex. “Gotta love Leo. #MCM.”

_
*WCW: Woman Crush Wednesday.* Wednesday is a day to Instagram the woman you have a crush on.
_Ex. “J.LAW BE MY FRIEND. #WCW.”

_
*TBT: Throw Back Thursday.* You probably know this one by now but it's worth clearing up just in case -- it’s when you Instagram a picture from a while ago on a Thursday.
_Ex. “I’m gonna TBT this picture of myself holding a monkey at the zoo.”

_
*FBF: Flash Back Friday.* Did you forget to throwback on Thursday? Have no fear, you have another shot on friday.
_Ex. “‘I know it’s not Thursday but can I insta this picture of me in kindergarten?’ ‘Sure, just do a #FBF instead!'"

_
_Disclaimer: Many of these acronyms have alternate definitions, these are just some new ways they’re being used around the Internet.

_* Cool? IDK. SOT IFTM.  WDTMBT?


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 31, 2014)

WTF???  πονάνε τα αρθριτικά στον εγκέφαλό μου...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 31, 2014)

Σιγά μην είναι σε ευρεία χρήση όλα αυτά. Σε ευρεία χρήση είναι τα γνωστά IMO/IMHO, IRL, THB, FTW, FTFY, NSFW, ASDF, G8, M8, B4, ROFL, LMAO, ROFLMAO και κάποια άλλα που δεν έχει η λίστα.

Δεν το πιστεύω πάντως ότι δεν έχει απαντηθεί από πού προήλθε το κοκομπλόκο, που βρίσκεται στον τίτλο. Είναι έκφραση που ακούγεται από τα τέλη των 90's και έρχεται από το αγγλικό ρήμα cockblock, που σημαίνει -φυσικά- "κάνω χαλάστρα". Στα ελληνικά η λέξη άλλαξε ελαφρώς σημασία και επεκτάθηκε, σε συνδυασμό με την έννοια του μπλοκαρίσματος*. Σήμερα σημαίνει περισσότερο _σαστίζω, τα χάνω, βρίσκομαι σε σύγχυση_.


* μπλοκάρω κάποιον = φέρνω κάποιον σε σύγχυση, να μην μπορεί να σκεφτεί


----------



## nickel (Jul 31, 2014)

Υποθέτω ότι τα σμαρτόφωνα διαθέτουν εφαρμογές που, με πάτημα του χρήστη πάνω σε κάποια βραχυγραφία, αποκαλύπτουν ολόκληρη τη φράση που κρύβει. Και, αν δεν διαθέτουν, επιβάλλεται να φτιαχτεί γρήγορα.

(BTW, κάποιος πρέπει να εξηγήσει στην Hadley ότι abbreviations και acronyms δεν είναι ίδια και ότι τα παραπάνω είναι abbreviations.)


----------

